# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  راهنمایی نیاز دارم از یه رتبه نجومی تا پزشکی چجوری برسم؟

## haniko

سلام به همگی این اولین پیام من تو این سایته و خب ممکنه اشتباهاتی داشته باشم پس ببخشید  :Yahoo (4): 
خب سوالم کاملا با عنوان تاپیک یکیه من امسال اولین کنکورم بود خیلی اشتباه کردم بزرگترینشم نا امید شدن و از عید به بعد درس نخوندن بود من همونجور که گفتم اشتباه زیاد داشتم از دو هفته بعد از کنکور هم اشتباهاتمو پیدا کردم و نوشتم برای اکثرشون هم راه حل پیدا کردم الان دوتا سوال دارم
یک چجوی مطمین بشم که دیگه اشتباهاتمو تکرار نمیکنم؟ متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من غم و غصه و درد شکست رو زود فراموش میکنم
دو اینکه چجوری به یه رتبه سه رقمی خوب برسم؟ از اونجا که میدونم شدنیه میپرسم اما خیلی شک دارم چون تعداد این افراد خیلی کمه (افرادی که از یه رتبه داغون به پزشکی میرسن) و همین منو میترسونه که حرف اون مشاوری که بهم گفت یه پشت کنکوری مثل تو نهایتا بتونه 2 هزارتا پیشرفت رتبه داشته باشه راست باشه
لطفا کمکم کنید :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Wonderland

> سلام به همگی این اولین پیام من تو این سایته و خب ممکنه اشتباهاتی داشته باشم پس ببخشید 
> خب سوالم کاملا با عنوان تاپیک یکیه من امسال اولین کنکورم بود خیلی اشتباه کردم بزرگترینشم نا امید شدن و از عید به بعد درس نخوندن بود من همونجور که گفتم اشتباه زیاد داشتم از دو هفته بعد از کنکور هم اشتباهاتمو پیدا کردم و نوشتم برای اکثرشون هم راه حل پیدا کردم الان دوتا سوال دارم
> یک چجوی مطمین بشم که دیگه اشتباهاتمو تکرار نمیکنم؟ متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من غم و غصه و درد شکست رو زود فراموش میکنم
> دو اینکه چجوری به یه رتبه سه رقمی خوب برسم؟ از اونجا که میدونم شدنیه میپرسم اما خیلی شک دارم چون تعداد این افراد خیلی کمه (افرادی که از یه رتبه داغون به پزشکی میرسن) و همین منو میترسونه که حرف اون مشاوری که بهم گفت یه پشت کنکوری مثل تو نهایتا بتونه 2 هزارتا پیشرفت رتبه داشته باشه راست باشه
> لطفا کمکم کنید


*سلام.
من از 14203 به 995 رسیدم.می شناسم کسایی رو که از رتبه های خیلی خیلی بیشتر از من به پزشکی رسیدن.
حرفای اکثر مشاورا چرت هست.وقتی کسی تلاششو بکنه و توی مسیر درست پیش بره اگه موفق نشه جای شک داره
دو هزارتا واقعا خنده داره!این چه مثالیه آخه!!!
درد شکست فراموش بشه که خیلی خوبه!اما دلیل شکست اصلا نباید فراموش بشه!این که چه طور تکرار نکنید وقتی مکتوب بنویسید و مدام جلوی چشمتون باشه و هدف داشته باشید بعیده که دلتون بخواد تکرارش کنید
اگه آدم با اراده ای هستید که خوبه ولی اگه می خواید دو روز خوب بخونید سه روزگریه و زاری کنید دو روز نا امید بشید ،کارتون به مشکل جدی برمیخوره
هر سوالی دارید اگه جوابش رو بدونم در خدمتم*

----------


## Sayeh1998

> *سلام.
> من از 14203 به 995 رسیدم.می شناسم کسایی رو که از رتبه های خیلی خیلی بیشتر از من به پزشکی رسیدن.
> حرفای اکثر مشاورا چرت هست.وقتی کسی تلاششو بکنه و توی مسیر درست پیش بره اگه موفق نشه جای شک داره
> دو هزارتا واقعا خنده داره!این چه مثالیه آخه!!!
> درد شکست فراموش بشه که خیلی خوبه!اما دلیل شکست اصلا نباید فراموش بشه!این که چه طور تکرار نکنید وقتی مکتوب بنویسید و مدام جلوی چشمتون باشه و هدف داشته باشید بعیده که دلتون بخواد تکرارش کنید
> اگه آدم با اراده ای هستید که خوبه ولی اگه می خواید دو روز خوب بخونید سه روزگریه و زاری کنید دو روز نا امید بشید ،کارتون به مشکل جدی برمیخوره
> هر سوالی دارید اگه جوابش رو بدونم در خدمتم*


ميشه يكم از خودتون و كارايي كه كرديد تعريف كنيد
يا ممنون ميشم مثل بقيه تاپيك مصاحبه اگر داريد برام بفرستيد !

----------


## Wonderland

> ميشه يكم از خودتون و كارايي كه كرديد تعريف كنيد
> يا ممنون ميشم مثل بقيه تاپيك مصاحبه اگر داريد برام بفرستيد !


*لینک مصاحبه
*
فکر کنم همه چیز رو نوشتم سوالی هم بود هستم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام به همگی این اولین پیام من تو این سایته و خب ممکنه اشتباهاتی داشته باشم پس ببخشید 
> خب سوالم کاملا با عنوان تاپیک یکیه من امسال اولین کنکورم بود خیلی اشتباه کردم بزرگترینشم نا امید شدن و از عید به بعد درس نخوندن بود من همونجور که گفتم اشتباه زیاد داشتم از دو هفته بعد از کنکور هم اشتباهاتمو پیدا کردم و نوشتم برای اکثرشون هم راه حل پیدا کردم الان دوتا سوال دارم
> یک چجوی مطمین بشم که دیگه اشتباهاتمو تکرار نمیکنم؟ متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من غم و غصه و درد شکست رو زود فراموش میکنم
> دو اینکه چجوری به یه رتبه سه رقمی خوب برسم؟ از اونجا که میدونم شدنیه میپرسم اما خیلی شک دارم چون تعداد این افراد خیلی کمه (افرادی که از یه رتبه داغون به پزشکی میرسن) و همین منو میترسونه که حرف اون مشاوری که بهم گفت یه پشت کنکوری مثل تو نهایتا بتونه 2 هزارتا پیشرفت رتبه داشته باشه راست باشه
> لطفا کمکم کنید


*منم دقیقن بخاطر ناامید شدن اولین کنکورم رو از دست دادم.
اگه خواستی یه سر به تاپیک Zero نامه بزن.

این رو هم یادت باشه که اون رتبه و عملکردی که سال قبل داشتی دیگه گذشته و نباید براساس گذشته نتیجه امسال رو قضاوت کنی.... اگه درست تلاش کنی حتمن به هدفت میرسی*

----------


## haniko

> *منم دقیقن بخاطر ناامید شدن اولین کنکورم رو از دست دادم.
> اگه خواستی یه سر به تاپیک Zero نامه بزن.
> 
> این رو هم یادت باشه که اون رتبه و عملکردی که سال قبل داشتی دیگه گذشته و نباید براساس گذشته نتیجه امسال رو قضاوت کنی.... اگه درست تلاش کنی حتمن به هدفت میرسی*





خیلیییییییی ممنونم بابت راهنمایی

----------


## haniko

> *سلام.
> من از 14203 به 995 رسیدم.می شناسم کسایی رو که از رتبه های خیلی خیلی بیشتر از من به پزشکی رسیدن.
> حرفای اکثر مشاورا چرت هست.وقتی کسی تلاششو بکنه و توی مسیر درست پیش بره اگه موفق نشه جای شک داره
> دو هزارتا واقعا خنده داره!این چه مثالیه آخه!!!
> درد شکست فراموش بشه که خیلی خوبه!اما دلیل شکست اصلا نباید فراموش بشه!این که چه طور تکرار نکنید وقتی مکتوب بنویسید و مدام جلوی چشمتون باشه و هدف داشته باشید بعیده که دلتون بخواد تکرارش کنید
> اگه آدم با اراده ای هستید که خوبه ولی اگه می خواید دو روز خوب بخونید سه روزگریه و زاری کنید دو روز نا امید بشید ،کارتون به مشکل جدی برمیخوره
> هر سوالی دارید اگه جوابش رو بدونم در خدمتم*


خیلی خیلی ممنونم از اینکه جواب دادین و بابت موفقیتتون هم تبریک میگم امیدوارم تو تمام مراحل زندگیتون موفق باشین :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (15): 
و اینکه ممکنه بگین برای درسی که توش ضعیف هستیم چیکار کنیم؟
مثلا برنامه ریزی من 3 اختصاصی 2 عمومیه و ریاضی و فیزیک رو یک روز در میان کار میکنم شیمی و زیست هم هر روز 
درس هایی هم که توش ضعیف هستم ریاضی و عربی هست اگه بخوام هر روز تو برنامم بذارمشون برای بقیه بازه ها وقت کم میارم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Wonderland

> خیلی خیلی ممنونم از اینکه جواب دادین و بابت موفقیتتون هم تبریک میگم امیدوارم تو تمام مراحل زندگیتون موفق باشین
> و اینکه ممکنه بگین برای درسی که توش ضعیف هستیم چیکار کنیم؟
> مثلا برنامه ریزی من 3 اختصاصی 2 عمومیه و ریاضی و فیزیک رو یک روز در میان کار میکنم شیمی و زیست هم هر روز 
> درس هایی هم که توش ضعیف هستم ریاضی و عربی هست اگه بخوام هر روز تو برنامم بذارمشون برای بقیه بازه ها وقت کم میارم


من پارسال عربی مشکل اصلیم بود و امسال ریاضی.دوتاش رو حل کردم.فقط کافیه راه درستی رو انتخاب کنید وادامه اش بدید
برای قواعد عربی اومدم فیلم های آقای ناصح زاده که توی سایت آلاء هست ورایگانه دیدم و خلاصه برداری کردم.تست که می زدم دیدم کلا عوض شده بود بهش.اولش از عربی متنفر بودم ولی الان خیلی خیلی به این درس علاقه پیدا کردم.
برای درک مطلب یه کتاب جدا داشتم و مثلا شبی یه متن
برای ترجمه هم کتاب جدا خیلی سبز داشتم که خیلی دقیق و کامل بود.

برای ریاضی هم از کتاب سروش مویینی که یه منبع کاملا متوسط بود استفاده کردم تستهاش رو کامل کار می کردم تا مشکلاتم دونه دونه بیرون بیوفته!بعدش آخر فصل نکته هاش رو یادداشت می کردم برای دوره
توی آزمونای جمع بندی هم به سوالای علامت دار و نکاتم برمیگشتم
چون توی مفاهیم مشکل نداشتم درسنامه نمی خوندم ولی اگه کسی مشکل داره یا باید درسنامه بخونه و یا اگه مشکلش خیلی شدیده کلاس بره یا...

----------


## BRUH

سلام  :Yahoo (4): 



> یک چجوی مطمین بشم که دیگه اشتباهاتمو تکرار نمیکنم؟ متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من غم و غصه و درد شکست رو زود فراموش میکنم


هرروز جورنال بنویس; یه دفتر برا خودت بذار هر روز صبح که پا میشی بنویس چه کارایی میخوای اونروز انجام بدی ، هدفت از اون کار چیه و بعد از انجام دادنش چه احساسی پیدا میکنی.
شب که شد مثل دفترچه خاطرات شروع میکنی با خودت حرف زدن تو جورنال و مینویسی کدوم کاراتو انجام دادی و کدومارو انجام ندادی و دلیلش چیه و در کل حست نسبت به روزت و اینکه برای بهتر شدن برنامت چیه.




> و همین منو میترسونه که حرف اون مشاوری که بهم گفت یه پشت کنکوری مثل تو نهایتا بتونه 2 هزارتا پیشرفت رتبه داشته باشه راست باشه
> لطفا کمکم کنید


من خودم از رتبه 22 هزار سال 98 به 3500 سال 99 رسیدم (منطقه 2) یعنی بیشتر از 18000 تا پیشرفت تو یه سال  :Yahoo (4): 
اینا رو توی تاپیکای دیگه نوشتم امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره.
توصیه هام به پشت کنکوری ها:



> 1- اصلا به سال پیش و رتبت فکر نکن فکر کن کلا کنکور ندادی تا حالا
> اینو من دارم میگم که تازه 22 هزار بودم 
> حالا ممکنه بعضیا تو رتبه شما (زیر10هزار) مغرور شن بگن ما که رتبمون خوبه خیلی نیاز نیست تلاش کنیم 
> 
> 2-آدمای منفی رو از زندگیت حذف کن هر کسی که فکر میکنی ذهنت رو به هم میریزه و باعث میشه درس نخونی
> 
> 3- سرگرمی حساب شده داشته باش و افراطی تفریطی نباش
> 
> 4- تحت تاثیر هر مشاوری قرار نگیر یا یه مشاور انتخاب کن کلا با اون برو یا کلا خودت بخون
> ...


دلایل پشت کنکور موندنم:




> اولی و مهم ترین عاملش صمیمی شدن با دوست کنکوری
> دومی که تحت تاثیر اولی بود گذاشتن هدف های کوچک
> سومی که تحت تاثیر دومی بود عدم تلاش در حد ماکسیمم پتانسیل
> *نتیجه: کلا رفیق رو بذارید کنار سال کنکور
> *
> چهارمی: تلف شدن وقتم با معلم کنکور های درجه چند شهرمون.


در نهایت امیدوارم نهایت تلاشتون روبکنید و موفقیتتون رو همینجا جشن بگیریم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## haniko

> من پارسال عربی مشکل اصلیم بود و امسال ریاضی.دوتاش رو حل کردم.فقط کافیه راه درستی رو انتخاب کنید وادامه اش بدید
> برای قواعد عربی اومدم فیلم های آقای ناصح زاده که توی سایت آلاء هست ورایگانه دیدم و خلاصه برداری کردم.تست که می زدم دیدم کلا عوض شده بود بهش.اولش از عربی متنفر بودم ولی الان خیلی خیلی به این درس علاقه پیدا کردم.
> برای درک مطلب یه کتاب جدا داشتم و مثلا شبی یه متن
> برای ترجمه هم کتاب جدا خیلی سبز داشتم که خیلی دقیق و کامل بود.
> 
> برای ریاضی هم از کتاب سروش مویینی که یه منبع کاملا متوسط بود استفاده کردم تستهاش رو کامل کار می کردم تا مشکلاتم دونه دونه بیرون بیوفته!بعدش آخر فصل نکته هاش رو یادداشت می کردم برای دوره
> توی آزمونای جمع بندی هم به سوالای علامت دار و نکاتم برمیگشتم
> چون توی مفاهیم مشکل نداشتم درسنامه نمی خوندم ولی اگه کسی مشکل داره یا باید درسنامه بخونه و یا اگه مشکلش خیلی شدیده کلاس بره یا...


بازم ممنون بایت راهنماییتون خیلی خیلی ممنونم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amir1376

> سلام به همگی این اولین پیام من تو این سایته و خب ممکنه اشتباهاتی داشته باشم پس ببخشید 
> خب سوالم کاملا با عنوان تاپیک یکیه من امسال اولین کنکورم بود خیلی اشتباه کردم بزرگترینشم نا امید شدن و از عید به بعد درس نخوندن بود من همونجور که گفتم اشتباه زیاد داشتم از دو هفته بعد از کنکور هم اشتباهاتمو پیدا کردم و نوشتم برای اکثرشون هم راه حل پیدا کردم الان دوتا سوال دارم
> یک چجوی مطمین بشم که دیگه اشتباهاتمو تکرار نمیکنم؟ متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من غم و غصه و درد شکست رو زود فراموش میکنم
> دو اینکه چجوری به یه رتبه سه رقمی خوب برسم؟ از اونجا که میدونم شدنیه میپرسم اما خیلی شک دارم چون تعداد این افراد خیلی کمه (افرادی که از یه رتبه داغون به پزشکی میرسن) و همین منو میترسونه که حرف اون مشاوری که بهم گفت یه پشت کنکوری مثل تو نهایتا بتونه 2 هزارتا پیشرفت رتبه داشته باشه راست باشه
> لطفا کمکم کنید


*عجب مشاور کارکشته ای واقعا :/ تازه گفته حداکثر 2000 تا :/ 
**شما توی مطالعتون استمرار داشته باشید مطمعن باشید به هدفتون میرسید دلیل موفق نشدن اکثر بچه ها همینه که استمرار ندارن خود شما هم دارید میگید بعد عید ول کردید حالا این استمرار نداشتن در سطح وسیعه بعضیا دو هفته میخونن یه ماه شل میکنن باز یه هفته میخونن 10 روز نمیخونن و به همین ترتیب
**ادمی که مستمر بخونه قطعا به مرور زمان روش های مناسب برنامه ریزی و روش مطالعه و تست وزنی و ... مربوط به خودش رو پیدا میکنه 
البته دلایل متعدد دیگه هم میتونه داشته باشه پشت کنکور موندن که معمولا هم تهش ختم میشه به مستمر درس نخوندن یا بعضیا هستن فقط دنبال این درسنامه و اون درسنامه هستن و تست کم میزنن که خب اینطوری استمرارم داشته باشید باز به نتیجه مطلوب نمیرسید 
اگه خودتونو اصلاح کنید مطمعن باشید 2000 تا که هیچی میتونید 20000 تا پیشرفت داشته باشید 
موفق باشید 
*

----------


## haniko

> سلام 
> 
> هرروز جورنال بنویس; یه دفتر برا خودت بذار هر روز صبح که پا میشی بنویس چه کارایی میخوای اونروز انجام بدی ، هدفت از اون کار چیه و بعد از انجام دادنش چه احساسی پیدا میکنی.
> شب که شد مثل دفترچه خاطرات شروع میکنی با خودت حرف زدن تو جورنال و مینویسی کدوم کاراتو انجام دادی و کدومارو انجام ندادی و دلیلش چیه و در کل حست نسبت به روزت و اینکه برای بهتر شدن برنامت چیه.
> 
> 
> من خودم از رتبه 22 هزار سال 98 به 3500 سال 99 رسیدم (منطقه 2) یعنی بیشتر از 18000 تا پیشرفت تو یه سال 
> اینا رو توی تاپیکای دیگه نوشتم امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره.
> توصیه هام به پشت کنکوری ها:
> ...





انشاالله امسال میخوام تمام تلاشم رو بکنم مطمینم موفق میشم به خصوص الان که میبینم این مسیر ممکنه و شما و بقیه دوستانی که اینجا راهنماییم کردن این مسیر رو طی کردن 
ایده جورنال خیلی جالب بود حتما انجام میدم امیدوارم تمامی مسیر های زندگیتون به موفقیت ختم بشه :Y (605):

----------


## Gladiolus

باو چرت میگن این مشاورا 
تو همین انجمن یکی از ۱۲ کا رسید به ۲۰۰
تو اینستا یکی رو دیدم از رتبه ۲۸ هزار ۹۷ رسید به هزار ۹۸
و خیلیای دیگه که ممکنه تو مجازی نباشن و پیشرفت های
بهتر کرده باشن
دیگه سعی کن یه جوری درس بخونی
که سال دیگه نگی اگه فلان جور میخوندم قبول میشدم
تمام توانتو بزار و با تمرکز بالا تلاش کن 
و تا لحظه آخرم نا امید نشو

----------


## haniko

> *عجب مشاور کارکشته ای واقعا :/ تازه گفته حداکثر 2000 تا :/ 
> **شما توی مطالعتون استمرار داشته باشید مطمعن باشید به هدفتون میرسید دلیل موفق نشدن اکثر بچه ها همینه که استمرار ندارن خود شما هم دارید میگید بعد عید ول کردید حالا این استمرار نداشتن در سطح وسیعه بعضیا دو هفته میخونن یه ماه شل میکنن باز یه هفته میخونن 10 روز نمیخونن و به همین ترتیب
> **ادمی که مستمر بخونه قطعا به مرور زمان روش های مناسب برنامه ریزی و روش مطالعه و تست وزنی و ... مربوط به خودش رو پیدا میکنه 
> البته دلایل متعدد دیگه هم میتونه داشته باشه پشت کنکور موندن که معمولا هم تهش ختم میشه به مستمر درس نخوندن یا بعضیا هستن فقط دنبال این درسنامه و اون درسنامه هستن و تست کم میزنن که خب اینطوری استمرارم داشته باشید باز به نتیجه مطلوب نمیرسید 
> اگه خودتونو اصلاح کنید مطمعن باشید 2000 تا که هیچی میتونید 20000 تا پیشرفت داشته باشید 
> موفق باشید 
> *




خیلی ممنون بله با این حرفتون موافقم من وقتیم که درس میخوندم(قبل عید) بنا به یک سری مشکلات داخل خونه و جو خونه نمیتونستم پیوسته مطالعه کنم و اینکه پیامتون خیلی انگیزه و حس خوب بهم داد
دیروز یه نفر لطف کردن و یه لینک برام فرستادن که مصاحبه با اقای علی ناظمی از طرف قلمچی بود ایشون از رتبه ۱۰۸۴۳۲ به 3600 رسیده بودن و واقعا به من ثابت شد2000تا که سهله 20000 تا هم که راحته ۱۰4400 پیشرفت یه کار ممکن ولی سخته
من واقعا فکر میکردم تعداد این مدل از افراد خیلی کمه و هر سال شاید 5 نفر اینجور باشن اما الان میبینم نه باباااااا خیلیا اینجورین و کار ممکنیه
بازم ممنونم بابت وقتی که گذاتین و پیام فرستادین

----------


## haniko

> باو چرت میگن این مشاورا 
> تو همین انجمن یکی از ۱۲ کا رسید به ۲۰۰
> تو اینستا یکی رو دیدم از رتبه ۲۸ هزار ۹۷ رسید به هزار ۹۸
> و خیلیای دیگه که ممکنه تو مجازی نباشن و پیشرفت های
> بهتر کرده باشن
> دیگه سعی کن یه جوری درس بخونی
> که سال دیگه نگی اگه فلان جور میخوندم قبول میشدم
> تمام توانتو بزار و با تمرکز بالا تلاش کن 
> و تا لحظه آخرم نا امید نشو




مرسییییی ممنونم بابت پیامتون بله حق با ماست میخوام فاصلمو با مجازی به صفر نزدیک کنم :Yahoo (4): 
دیروز یه نفر لطف کردن و یه لینک برام فرستادن که مصاحبه با اقای علی ناظمی  از طرف قلمچی بود ایشون از رتبه ۱۰۸۴۳۲ به 3600 رسیده بودن و واقعا به من  ثابت شد که ممکنه فقط سخته(اونم هرکاری سخته یه روز همین راه رفتن و حرف زدن هم برامون سخت بوده)

----------


## amir1376

> خیلی ممنون بله با این حرفتون موافقم من وقتیم که درس میخوندم(قبل عید) بنا به یک سری مشکلات داخل خونه و جو خونه نمیتونستم پیوسته مطالعه کنم و اینکه پیامتون خیلی انگیزه و حس خوب بهم داد
> دیروز یه نفر لطف کردن و یه لینک برام فرستادن که مصاحبه با اقای علی ناظمی از طرف قلمچی بود ایشون از رتبه ۱۰۸۴۳۲ به 3600 رسیده بودن و واقعا به من ثابت شد2000تا که سهله 20000 تا هم که راحته ۱۰4400 پیشرفت یه کار ممکن ولی سخته
> من واقعا فکر میکردم تعداد این مدل از افراد خیلی کمه و هر سال شاید 5 نفر اینجور باشن اما الان میبینم نه باباااااا خیلیا اینجورین و کار ممکنیه
> بازم ممنونم بابت وقتی که گذاتین و پیام فرستادین


*2 تا مصاحبه تو انجمن هست که پیشنهاد میکنم حتما برید و بخونید یکی مصاحبه اقای بهنود محمدی و یکی هم اقای امیرحسین رضایی اینارو بخونید فک کنم حجت بر شما تمام باشه و متوجه میشید که در هرشرایطی اگر درست و مستمر تلاش کنید واقعا میشه موفق شد*  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## haniko

> *2 تا مصاحبه تو انجمن هست که پیشنهاد میکنم حتما برید و بخونید یکی مصاحبه اقای بهنود محمدی و یکی هم اقای امیرحسین رضایی اینارو بخونید فک کنم حجت بر شما تمام باشه و متوجه میشید که در هرشرایطی اگر درست و مستمر تلاش کنید واقعا میشه موفق شد*


خیلیییی ممنونم :Y (711):

----------


## B.R

ی چیزیو بگم 
رتبه نجومی از درس نخوندن میادکسی ک حتی یکمم درس خونده باشه و درست خونده باشه میتونه از اون مبحث چیزی جواب بده 
پس بدون رتبه ات نجومی میشه خودتی ک مقصری چون نخوندی یا درست نخوندی 
این دیگ ی چیز ثابت شده اس

----------


## haniko

> ی چیزیو بگم 
> رتبه نجومی از درس نخوندن میادکسی ک حتی یکمم درس خونده باشه و درست خونده باشه میتونه از اون مبحث چیزی جواب بده 
> پس بدون رتبه ات نجومی میشه خودتی ک مقصری چون نخوندی یا درست نخوندی 
> این دیگ ی چیز ثابت شده اس


بله کاملا باهاتون موافقم گفتم از عید به بعد دیگه نخوندم و خب این بزرگترین اشتباه عمرم بود و اینکه وقتی این پیامتونو خوندم به این فکر رسیدم که رتبه نجومی نتیجه توانایی نیست فقط نتیجه نخوندنه و اگه بتونی خودتو برای سال بعد تغییر بدی هر چیزی ممکنه :Yahoo (16):

----------


## B.R

> بله کاملا باهاتون موافقم گفتم از عید به بعد دیگه نخوندم و خب این بزرگترین اشتباه عمرم بود و اینکه وقتی این پیامتونو خوندم به این فکر رسیدم که رتبه نجومی نتیجه توانایی نیست فقط نتیجه نخوندنه و اگه بتونی خودتو برای سال بعد تغییر بدی هر چیزی ممکنه


دوست گلم ی سوال بپرس از خودت 
ک شب قبل کنکور چند درصد آماده بودی !؟
ی سریا هستن ک صددرصد آمادن و اونا اگه رتبشون نجومی بشه حق دارن بگن ما توانایی اینو نداریم ک رتبمون خوب بشه
ی سریام هستن با ۵۰ درصد مفاهیم میرن سر جلسه 
ولی من خودم وقتی شب قبل کنکور بدونم ک هیچ تلاشی نکردم و اماده نیستم نبایدم منتظر رتبه خوب باشم معجزه هست ولی واسه کنکور هیچ معجزه ای نمیشه
اون مشاورتون شاید با دید اینکه شما خوندین و رتبتون بد شده گفته ک ۲ هزارتا پیشرفت میکنین اونکه ندونسته شما هیچ امادگی نداشتین
من خودم چند سال ادای درس خوندنو در میاوردم وقتی نتیجه ها میومد مامانم میگفت اینهمه خوندی ولی چی شد 
ولی من خودم میدونستم ک هیچی نخوندم
وگرنه ادم ک خنگ نیست کسی ک درس بخونه و درست بخونه و پیوسته بخونه قطعا از رتبه نجومی ب رتبه خوبی میرسه
کسی ک رتبش نجومی میشه 
یا درس نخونده 
یا درست درس نخونده 
یااینکه واقعا خونده ولی سر جلسه ی اتفاقاتی افتاده و خراب کرده
اگه جزو این سه گروه نباشی و رتبت نجومی بشه میشه گفت خنگی(دورازجون شما هاا من کلی میگم )

----------


## B.R

> بله کاملا باهاتون موافقم گفتم از عید به بعد دیگه نخوندم و خب این بزرگترین اشتباه عمرم بود و اینکه وقتی این پیامتونو خوندم به این فکر رسیدم که رتبه نجومی نتیجه توانایی نیست فقط نتیجه نخوندنه و اگه بتونی خودتو برای سال بعد تغییر بدی هر چیزی ممکنه


دوست گلم ی سوال بپرس از خودت 
ک شب قبل کنکور چند درصد آماده بودی !؟
ی سریا هستن ک صددرصد آمادن و اونا اگه رتبشون نجومی بشه حق دارن بگن ما توانایی اینو نداریم ک رتبمون خوب بشه
ی سریام هستن با ۵۰ درصد مفاهیم میرن سر جلسه 
ولی من خودم وقتی شب قبل کنکور بدونم ک هیچ تلاشی نکردم و اماده نیستم نبایدم منتظر رتبه خوب باشم معجزه هست ولی واسه کنکور هیچ معجزه ای نمیشه
اون مشاورتون شاید با دید اینکه شما خوندین و رتبتون بد شده گفته ک ۲ هزارتا پیشرفت میکنین اونکه ندونسته شما هیچ امادگی نداشتین
من خودم چند سال ادای درس خوندنو در میاوردم وقتی نتیجه ها میومد مامانم میگفت اینهمه خوندی ولی چی شد 
ولی من خودم میدونستم ک هیچی نخوندم
وگرنه ادم ک خنگ نیست کسی ک درس بخونه و درست بخونه و پیوسته بخونه قطعا از رتبه نجومی ب رتبه خوبی میرسه
کسی ک رتبش نجومی میشه 
یا درس نخونده 
یا درست درس نخونده 
یااینکه واقعا خونده ولی سر جلسه ی اتفاقاتی افتاده و خراب کرده
اگه جزو این سه گروه نباشی و رتبت نجومی بشه میشه گفت خنگی(دورازجون شما هاا من کلی میگم )

----------


## B.R

> بله کاملا باهاتون موافقم گفتم از عید به بعد دیگه نخوندم و خب این بزرگترین اشتباه عمرم بود و اینکه وقتی این پیامتونو خوندم به این فکر رسیدم که رتبه نجومی نتیجه توانایی نیست فقط نتیجه نخوندنه و اگه بتونی خودتو برای سال بعد تغییر بدی هر چیزی ممکنه


دوست گلم ی سوال بپرس از خودت 
ک شب قبل کنکور چند درصد آماده بودی !؟
ی سریا هستن ک صددرصد آمادن و اونا اگه رتبشون نجومی بشه حق دارن بگن ما توانایی اینو نداریم ک رتبمون خوب بشه
ی سریام هستن با ۵۰ درصد مفاهیم میرن سر جلسه 
ولی من خودم وقتی شب قبل کنکور بدونم ک هیچ تلاشی نکردم و اماده نیستم نبایدم منتظر رتبه خوب باشم معجزه هست ولی واسه کنکور هیچ معجزه ای نمیشه
اون مشاورتون شاید با دید اینکه شما خوندین و رتبتون بد شده گفته ک ۲ هزارتا پیشرفت میکنین اونکه ندونسته شما هیچ امادگی نداشتین
من خودم چند سال ادای درس خوندنو در میاوردم وقتی نتیجه ها میومد مامانم میگفت اینهمه خوندی ولی چی شد 
ولی من خودم میدونستم ک هیچی نخوندم
وگرنه ادم ک خنگ نیست کسی ک درس بخونه و درست بخونه و پیوسته بخونه قطعا از رتبه نجومی ب رتبه خوبی میرسه
کسی ک رتبش نجومی میشه 
یا درس نخونده 
یا درست درس نخونده 
یااینکه واقعا خونده ولی سر جلسه ی اتفاقاتی افتاده و خراب کرده
اگه جزو این سه گروه نباشی و رتبت نجومی بشه میشه گفت خنگی(دورازجون شما هاا من کلی میگم )

----------


## haniko

> دوست گلم ی سوال بپرس از خودت 
> ک شب قبل کنکور چند درصد آماده بودی !؟
> ی سریا هستن ک صددرصد آمادن و اونا اگه رتبشون نجومی بشه حق دارن بگن ما توانایی اینو نداریم ک رتبمون خوب بشه
> ی سریام هستن با ۵۰ درصد مفاهیم میرن سر جلسه 
> ولی من خودم وقتی شب قبل کنکور بدونم ک هیچ تلاشی نکردم و اماده نیستم نبایدم منتظر رتبه خوب باشم معجزه هست ولی واسه کنکور هیچ معجزه ای نمیشه
> اون مشاورتون شاید با دید اینکه شما خوندین و رتبتون بد شده گفته ک ۲ هزارتا پیشرفت میکنین اونکه ندونسته شما هیچ امادگی نداشتین
> من خودم چند سال ادای درس خوندنو در میاوردم وقتی نتیجه ها میومد مامانم میگفت اینهمه خوندی ولی چی شد 
> ولی من خودم میدونستم ک هیچی نخوندم
> وگرنه ادم ک خنگ نیست کسی ک درس بخونه و درست بخونه و پیوسته بخونه قطعا از رتبه نجومی ب رتبه خوبی میرسه
> ...


کاملا باهاتون موافقم متاسفانه من جز دسته کسایی بودم که نمیخوندم
قبل عیدم که میخوندم اصلا اصولی وپیوسته نبود 
ممنون از پیامتون و وقتی که گذاشتین خیلی ارزشمنده

----------


## mahdiabdolrazag

سلام و وقت بخیر 
دید مثبتتون ارزشمند و در عین واقع تنها حقیقتی هست که باید به آن باور داشت .
امیدوارم نتیجه تلاش و کنکور 1400 من هم یه تایید دیگه بر این نظر و عقیده باشه که " خواستن توانستن است "  البته خواستن واقعی مقدمات و ملزوماتی داره که با وجود اونها توانستن حاصل میشه. :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Erfan_brian

> سلام به همگی این اولین پیام من تو این سایته و خب ممکنه اشتباهاتی داشته باشم پس ببخشید 
> خب سوالم کاملا با عنوان تاپیک یکیه من امسال اولین کنکورم بود خیلی اشتباه کردم بزرگترینشم نا امید شدن و از عید به بعد درس نخوندن بود من همونجور که گفتم اشتباه زیاد داشتم از دو هفته بعد از کنکور هم اشتباهاتمو پیدا کردم و نوشتم برای اکثرشون هم راه حل پیدا کردم الان دوتا سوال دارم
> یک چجوی مطمین بشم که دیگه اشتباهاتمو تکرار نمیکنم؟ متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من غم و غصه و درد شکست رو زود فراموش میکنم
> دو اینکه چجوری به یه رتبه سه رقمی خوب برسم؟ از اونجا که میدونم شدنیه میپرسم اما خیلی شک دارم چون تعداد این افراد خیلی کمه (افرادی که از یه رتبه داغون به پزشکی میرسن) و همین منو میترسونه که حرف اون مشاوری که بهم گفت یه پشت کنکوری مثل تو نهایتا بتونه 2 هزارتا پیشرفت رتبه داشته باشه راست باشه
> لطفا کمکم کنید


حرفهای اون مشاور رو نادیده بگیر دوست عزیز، چون البته تعریف نباشه خودم استثنای حرفی که زده هستم البته توجه کن که سال های بعد شرایط متفاوت تره و خودت باید از همون اول راه تعیین تکلیف کنی واسه خودت ! امیدوارم بهترین پیشرفت رو برای آزمون 1400 داشته باشی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## haniko

> حرفهای اون مشاور رو نادیده بگیر دوست عزیز، چون البته تعریف نباشه خودم استثنای حرفی که زده هستم البته توجه کن که سال های بعد شرایط متفاوت تره و خودت باید از همون اول راه تعیین تکلیف کنی واسه خودت ! امیدوارم بهترین پیشرفت رو برای آزمون 1400 داشته باشی




خیلی ممنونم
امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشین

----------


## prince

> سلام به همگی این اولین پیام من تو این سایته و خب ممکنه اشتباهاتی داشته باشم پس ببخشید 
> خب سوالم کاملا با عنوان تاپیک یکیه من امسال اولین کنکورم بود خیلی اشتباه کردم بزرگترینشم نا امید شدن و از عید به بعد درس نخوندن بود من همونجور که گفتم اشتباه زیاد داشتم از دو هفته بعد از کنکور هم اشتباهاتمو پیدا کردم و نوشتم برای اکثرشون هم راه حل پیدا کردم الان دوتا سوال دارم
> یک چجوی مطمین بشم که دیگه اشتباهاتمو تکرار نمیکنم؟ متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه من غم و غصه و درد شکست رو زود فراموش میکنم
> دو اینکه چجوری به یه رتبه سه رقمی خوب برسم؟ از اونجا که میدونم شدنیه میپرسم اما خیلی شک دارم چون تعداد این افراد خیلی کمه (افرادی که از یه رتبه داغون به پزشکی میرسن) و همین منو میترسونه که حرف اون مشاوری که بهم گفت یه پشت کنکوری مثل تو نهایتا بتونه 2 هزارتا پیشرفت رتبه داشته باشه راست باشه
> لطفا کمکم کنید


اول بگم اون فرد مشاور نيست يه مشاور نماست يه مشاور معمولي هم ميدونه همه رو جمع بستن اشتباه و بيخوده ويه مشاور كاربلد كه از چغندر با انگيزه رتبه برتر ميسازه :Yahoo (4): 
اما در مورد اينكه چطور رتبه سه رقمي بشيد من نشدم رتبم شد 7000 البته من هدفم و تلاشم مشخص بود همون چيزي كه ميخواستم قبول شدم(با توجه به شرايط و اهدافم تصميم گرفتم ) اما نكاتي رو برات ميگم اولين قدم اينه كه بشيني با خودت دوتا چهارتا كني و روراست باشي و به خودت دروغ نگي و خودتو فريب ندي مثلا يكي ته دلش ميدونه عمرا بخواد روزي هفت هشت ساعت درس بخونه اما به خودش ميگه ميشه پزشكي قبول ميشي و.. با اين توهم ميره تا شب كنكور هنر كرده سي درصد امادگي جالبه بازم اميد داره :Yahoo (77):  اين يه تله روانشناسيه كه مغز انجام ميده تا شما رو از استرس و ... دور نگه داره با توهم.بعد اينكه با خودت كنار اومدي كه خودتو گول نميزني بشين باز فك كن اون رتبه كه ميخواي چطور به دست مياد و تو بايد چيكارهايي انجام بدي رتبه سه رقمي واقعا تلاش زيادي ميخواد .اصلا پيچيده نيست هدفت مشخصه قدم بعدي اينه ببيني بايد چي بپردازي تا بهش برسي هزينشو بايد بدي اين هزينه شامل پول و وقت و انرژي و تفريحات و لذت هايي هست كه ترك ميكني اصلا اسون نيست من خودم اينيستا و تل و شبكه هاي اجتماعي و گيم و فيلم كه خيلي برام مهم بود رو برا موفقيتم فدا كردم ارزشش رو هم داشت برام .بعد اين مراحل ديگه فقط ميمونه فرعيات كه انجمن مطالب زياد داره درباره منابع و تكنيك هاي تست زني و انگيزه و ... كه ميتوني استفاده كني البته خود انجمن مراقب باش نشه دزد زمانت .موفقيت تابع مديريت درست زمانه براي همه ادما .
و اينكه ارمانگرا نباش اگه تا الان درسخون نبودي اگه اولاش كند و بد پيش رفتي نترس مثل ادمي كه دويدن رو شروع ميكنه اولش پاش درد ميگيره بدنش ميگيره ميبره .كنده و زمانش داغون اما با استقامت و تلاش و تسليم نشدن بهتر وبهتر ميشه و بعد يه سال تمرين ببين چطور ميدوه(شما هم تسليم نشو ببين بعد چند ماه تلاش چقدر بهتر تست ميزني) .

----------


## Mobin.

> سلام 
> 
> هرروز جورنال بنویس; یه دفتر برا خودت بذار هر روز صبح که پا میشی بنویس چه کارایی میخوای اونروز انجام بدی ، هدفت از اون کار چیه و بعد از انجام دادنش چه احساسی پیدا میکنی.
> شب که شد مثل دفترچه خاطرات شروع میکنی با خودت حرف زدن تو جورنال و مینویسی کدوم کاراتو انجام دادی و کدومارو انجام ندادی و دلیلش چیه و در کل حست نسبت به روزت و اینکه برای بهتر شدن برنامت چیه.
> 
> 
> من خودم از رتبه 22 هزار سال 98 به 3500 سال 99 رسیدم (منطقه 2) یعنی بیشتر از 18000 تا پیشرفت تو یه سال 
> اینا رو توی تاپیکای دیگه نوشتم امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره.
> توصیه هام به پشت کنکوری ها:
> ...


تبریک میگم بهت عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## haniko

> اول بگم اون فرد مشاور نيست يه مشاور نماست يه مشاور معمولي هم ميدونه همه رو جمع بستن اشتباه و بيخوده ويه مشاور كاربلد كه از چغندر با انگيزه رتبه برتر ميسازه
> اما در مورد اينكه چطور رتبه سه رقمي بشيد من نشدم رتبم شد 7000 البته من هدفم و تلاشم مشخص بود همون چيزي كه ميخواستم قبول شدم(با توجه به شرايط و اهدافم تصميم گرفتم ) اما نكاتي رو برات ميگم اولين قدم اينه كه بشيني با خودت دوتا چهارتا كني و روراست باشي و به خودت دروغ نگي و خودتو فريب ندي مثلا يكي ته دلش ميدونه عمرا بخواد روزي هفت هشت ساعت درس بخونه اما به خودش ميگه ميشه پزشكي قبول ميشي و.. با اين توهم ميره تا شب كنكور هنر كرده سي درصد امادگي جالبه بازم اميد داره اين يه تله روانشناسيه كه مغز انجام ميده تا شما رو از استرس و ... دور نگه داره با توهم.بعد اينكه با خودت كنار اومدي كه خودتو گول نميزني بشين باز فك كن اون رتبه كه ميخواي چطور به دست مياد و تو بايد چيكارهايي انجام بدي رتبه سه رقمي واقعا تلاش زيادي ميخواد .اصلا پيچيده نيست هدفت مشخصه قدم بعدي اينه ببيني بايد چي بپردازي تا بهش برسي هزينشو بايد بدي اين هزينه شامل پول و وقت و انرژي و تفريحات و لذت هايي هست كه ترك ميكني اصلا اسون نيست من خودم اينيستا و تل و شبكه هاي اجتماعي و گيم و فيلم كه خيلي برام مهم بود رو برا موفقيتم فدا كردم ارزشش رو هم داشت برام .بعد اين مراحل ديگه فقط ميمونه فرعيات كه انجمن مطالب زياد داره درباره منابع و تكنيك هاي تست زني و انگيزه و ... كه ميتوني استفاده كني البته خود انجمن مراقب باش نشه دزد زمانت .موفقيت تابع مديريت درست زمانه براي همه ادما .
> و اينكه ارمانگرا نباش اگه تا الان درسخون نبودي اگه اولاش كند و بد پيش رفتي نترس مثل ادمي كه دويدن رو شروع ميكنه اولش پاش درد ميگيره بدنش ميگيره ميبره .كنده و زمانش داغون اما با استقامت و تلاش و تسليم نشدن بهتر وبهتر ميشه و بعد يه سال تمرين ببين چطور ميدوه(شما هم تسليم نشو ببين بعد چند ماه تلاش چقدر بهتر تست ميزني) .


خیلی ممنون

----------


## -Shirin-

کسایی رکورد ثبت میکنن که اعتقادی به حد و مرز ندارن.تو نامحدودی فقط باید نامحدود فکر کنی.پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب 4 اثر از فلورانس اسکاول شین رو بخونی.
واسه هدفت تلاش کن و بهش ایمان داشته باش حتی یه ذره ترس به دلت راه نده و فکر کن از قبل به دستش اوردی یعنی الان فکر کن دانشجو پزشکی دانشگاه مورد علاقت هستی بهش میرسی قطعا :Yahoo (90):

----------


## haniko

up

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط haniko


up



سلام.وضعیت درسا چه طوره الان نسبت به چند هفته پیش؟
مشکلاتتون رفع شده؟*

----------


## haniko

> *
> 
> سلام.وضعیت درسا چه طوره الان نسبت به چند هفته پیش؟
> مشکلاتتون رفع شده؟*



سلام خیلیل ممنون که پرسیدین حقیقتا خیلی پیشرفت داشتم هم از لحاظ روانی هم درسی اون up هم برای این زدم چون دیدم از اینجور سوالا دوباره داره پرسیده میشه خواستم بقیه هم ببینن بتونن استفاده کنن

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط haniko


سلام خیلیل ممنون که پرسیدین حقیقتا خیلی پیشرفت داشتم هم از لحاظ روانی هم درسی اون up هم برای این زدم چون دیدم از اینجور سوالا دوباره داره پرسیده میشه خواستم بقیه هم ببینن بتونن استفاده کنن


درود بر شما 

*

----------


## Mobin.

> *2 تا مصاحبه تو انجمن هست که پیشنهاد میکنم حتما برید و بخونید یکی مصاحبه اقای بهنود محمدی و یکی هم اقای امیرحسین رضایی اینارو بخونید فک کنم حجت بر شما تمام باشه و متوجه میشید که در هرشرایطی اگر درست و مستمر تلاش کنید واقعا میشه موفق شد*


آخ آخ امیر . سر بهنود چی فکر میکردیم چی شد :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## indomitable

*وقتی کنکور ۹۹ نتایجش اومد من همون لحظه به معلمام پیام دادم که ایا تو این یه سال برام رفع اشکال میکنن یا نه.
یکیشون گفت حتما میکنم و هواتو دارم بعدش یعنی کلا قهوه ای کرد منو.
گفت رتبه ای که سال اول میاری بهترین رتبه ای هست که میتونی بیاری تو کنکور.
(درحالی که خیلیا تو سال دوم موفق شدن.)

میگمت حالا...
این رو دلم سنگینی میکرد باید میگفتم یه جا.*

----------


## indomitable

*فقد نفهمیدم با چ استدلالی اینو گف...*

----------

